# 2 khung giờ vàng - "ngủ chuẩn" để con cao tối đa



## sokitium (2/5/19)

*Các nhà khoa học cho biết:*
 32% CHIỀU CAO của trẻ được quyết định bởi chất lượng giấc ngủ. Và...
 NGỦ NHIỀU KHÔNG BẰNG NGỦ ĐÚNG - Một đứa trẻ ngủ ngon và đúng thời điểm có hormon tăng trưởng tiết ra GẤP 4-5 LẦN so với đứa trẻ mất ngủ, hay quấy khóc.
⁉ ⁉ Vậy ngủ lúc nào là #đúng_thời_điểm?
➡ 2 khung giờ đặc biệt bé cần phải ngủ ngon gồm:
 22h00 - 24h00: Bé cần đi ngủ muộn nhất là 9h00 tối
 5h00 - 7h00: Không nên thức giấc sớm hơn
 Chỉ cần ngủ ngon giấc vào đúng 2 thời điểm này:
 Bé sẽ có đủ hormon tăng trưởng
 Hấp thu tối đa dinh dưỡng mẹ cho
 Phát triển chiều cao tốt nhất!
 Dinh dưỡng mẹ nuôi có được hấp thu và sử dụng hết hay không là do giấc ngủ ngon của con quyết định.
--------------------------
 Vậy, phải làm sao khi con:
 Mất ngủ, trằn trọc khó vào giấc lúc 9h00?
 Ngủ hay giật mình, tỉnh giấc quấy khóc giữa đêm đến sáng?
 Giấc ngủ ngắn, cứ 30p lại dậy một lần
‼‼ Đơn giản thôi, mẹ chỉ cần sử dụng sản phẩm sữa của sokitium rất tốt cho sức khỏe lẫn giấc ngủ của bé.


----------

